# Do You Record A Synth's Onboard Effects?



## tressie5 (May 24, 2022)

When I first started using synths, I typically printed a synth's effects (reverbs, delays, flanges, compression, EQ's, etc) for three reasons - to save time in the mix process, to lessen the computer's load, and lack of available VST effects. 

Although recording a synth's effects does have its good and bad points, in the end, I eschew most of them up front in favor of adding them back in later as I achieve a more cohesive and balanced mix that way. And it definitely helps that the plethora of effects (really, an embarrassment of riches!) built into Cubase 12 sounds really good out of the box, so I don't have to dip into my meager pockets for Eventide or Waves stuff.


----------



## Pier (May 24, 2022)

It would be great if synths offered a secondary output bypassing the effects.


----------



## flampton (May 24, 2022)

I don't need to freeze my synths much, however on that odd occasion I have to freeze a synth because of CPU usage I will include the effects. And then if they start to not work with the composition I will unfreeze and change the effects and then freeze it back up. 

I should also note that I like to use other effects processors because I like my phasing a particular way, flanging, delay etc... e.g. I still get the phasing just the way I want no matter the maker of the synth. That goes for every other effect. This way is more expensive, but when you have grown up collecting (and selling) hundreds of guitar pedals you crave unique in everything.


----------



## jsheaucsb (May 24, 2022)

If they sound good, use em!

I will often do a looping section when I record and do the same passage as passes with fx on and off. Best of both worlds


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (May 25, 2022)

Record the MIDI and do a second run with (some) FX turned off.
Or record only the MIDI and use the hardware just for 'monitoring'.

When using plain 'analog' sounds (what are the Moog, Roland, Oberheim, ... lovers doing with pitchforks at my door?), I don't even record the audio (just MIDI) and use plugins, as they are way easier to tweak in the mix. For more complex sounds I do record the hardware's audio too, sometimes with and sometimes without the hardware's reverb/delay.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 25, 2022)

If they’re integral to the sound I’ve created on the hardware, yes. If I set them as an enhancement/alternative (ie set the values but don’t turn them on), then usually not.

50/50

With the recorded MIDI and the use of presets it’s really not hard at all to re-record things, and if you choose your hardware well, there’s benefits. However, I’m not working with deadlines.

If there’s any concern about the fx, just record a take with and one without them on.

I approach software synths similarly - only I may end up with 2 instances of the synth, one with fx on and the other not. I’ll usually decide prior to printing them to audio.


----------

